# Look at what I've found on my snail, video!



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I guess I caught parasites on a snail. That Sulawesi Tylomelania snail might was wild caught.
I read about parasites and that people examined snails and removed parasite manually. But haven't seen them before.

It's red, has funny grabbers and in about 1.5mm in size. Look at the pictures.




I took out the snail from a tank, kept it head-down and waited until it put out her body. Then I fast catch a parasite with a tweezers.
The second created started to move along snail body and it was harder to catch.

Look at the video how it moves here: Tylomelania snail parasite


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cool! You should preserve it when it dies and take it to the zoological dept at the University if you can't easily identify it online


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW, that's an alien looking bug......cool !!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats very cool!. When I capture queen ants I have to watch for parasites too. They look quite similar with the feet but of course the ones from the queen ants are hard shelled and brown.

Parasites are the only things that sorta freak me out and interest me at the same time.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

that is disgusting...Igor we should have caught that bugger together on Wednesday.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Cool! You should preserve it when it dies and take it to the zoological dept at the University if you can't easily identify it online


Wow, that's a great advice!
I will do. Imagine that it could be a new undiscovered species.
If it will be, I will ask the scientists to give it your name Eric


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, it's a cool create. It's active and bright red.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> that is disgusting...Igor we should have caught that bugger together on Wednesday.


I guess other snails could have parasites as well. I need to put them out one by one and examine.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, that's a great advice!
> I will do. Imagine that it could be a new undiscovered species.
> If it will be, I will ask the scientists to give it your name Eric


eww, Eric, your image has just been desecrated 



igor.kanshyn said:


> I guess other snails could have parasites as well. I need to put them out one by one and examine.


is it only one per snail? or multiple?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow its like a hydra and a leech together.. eeeee!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Search the internet for sulawesi snail parasites. Lots of them especially leeches.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

RoryM said:


> Search the internet for sulawesi snail parasites. Lots of them especially leeches.


I tried, but I haven't found anything useful.

I remember that some time ago I read about a guy who collected parasites from snails keeping snails upside down, they stretch their 'neck' because of that.
I have done that 'cleaning' too.
Could you, please, post some links


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Here is what I found on a german forum...

Some people have had good results with bathing the Tylos in salt water (400 ml of water, 1 teaspoon sea salt). They dunk the Tylos in halfway so they come out of their shell, then they are exposed to the salt and let go. However, it's not done with a single salt bath, you'd have to do this weekly.

Also talk to summitmicrofarms on arizonainverts.com, he has had these same parasites.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I like how they camouflage into the color of the snail, but that is SUPER creepy. 
Its like my worst feared death, being eaten from the inside out by parasites. =(


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> eww, Eric, your image has just been desecrated


Eric, do not believe him, Leon just want your glory


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

RoryM said:


> Here is what I found on a german forum...
> 
> Some people have had good results with bathing the Tylos in salt water (400 ml of water, 1 teaspoon sea salt). They dunk the Tylos in halfway so they come out of their shell, then they are exposed to the salt and let go. However, it's not done with a single salt bath, you'd have to do this weekly.
> 
> Also talk to summitmicrofarms on arizonainverts.com, he has had these same parasites.


Thank you, it might be that I read almost a year ago.
These parasites are clearly visible and can be collected manually, but it can be lots of other different types


----------



## Kirill (Apr 7, 2011)

*Temnocephala iheringi*

Look at this.
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S1984-46702010000200012&script=sci_arttext

Temnocephala sp.
I pretty sure that it is at least very close species of worm.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, it's definitely it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

That is so freaky Igor! It looks like a minature octopus when it swims!


----------

